# Per me è una stagione molto negativa.



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
Spalletti, se non verrà esonerato non può rappresentare per Gattuso un'alibi per restatre.

Ma poi parliamo di chi siamo, Noi siamo Il Milan, il nostro motto "dovrebbe essere" quello di essere padroni del campo, ma se questo non è possibile, quanto meno si dovrebbe provare a giocarsele le partite e non a nascondersi non appena riusciamo a trovare il gol fortunoso ed UNICO TIRO IN PORTA DELLA PARTITA!

Ma che schifo è questo dai!?

Mai visto tanto gioco vomitevole da parte nostra. Gattuso ci ha trasformati in una provincialona da caccia al pareggio e se la vittoria viene, stappiamo lo spumante.

Ma dico scherziamo? Puntiamo al 4° posto, e dovremmo essere soddisfatti di quel punteggio? Dico, dovremmo essere almeno almeno pari dell'inter in questo momento per dire "si insomma sitamo andando quasi bene".
Invece ci troviamo sopra di noi una squadra indecente piena di problemi di gestione come quella neroazzurra, 1 punto dalla roma più scarsa degli ultimi 10 anni.

Contenti? Ma no! Io sono NEROOO!! NERISSIMO!!

Ma poi parliamo de genio che siede in panchina.

Che gioca con un 451 (assurdo pensare al Milan con un modulo tanto difensivo) con al posto delle ali 2 trequartisti.
Dico siamo seri?
E vi lamentate di Cal e Suso? Ma riflettete prima di parlare per cortesia?
Riflettete su che tipo di giocatori sono!
Vi pare che 2 così possano mai giocare in un 451 dove si punta tutto sul contropiede e quindi servono 2 schegge?
La colpa non è dei giocatori quindi, che vengono messi a fare quello che è esattamente l'opposto delle loro caratteristiche.
Loro sono 2 gioctori da 4321, dove la loro altezza deve essere subito dietro l'attaccante e non a 40 o 50 metri dalla porta! Scherziamo?
Come potete criticare Suso per non fare il BALE!? Non è possibile tutto ciò!
Se quel fesso vuole giocare con il 451 allora che metta alle corsie Conti e Castillejo o Laxalt! Inutile proporre giocatori da possesso palla se hai intenzione di farci giocare al gatto e al topo...

Lo capite che è tutto sbagliato o no?

Non potete criticare SUSO per non giocare bene. NON PUO' GIOCARE BENE in quella posizione!
Cal non è di certo un giocatore da Milan ma messo a fare il terzino lo depotenzia ancora di più.

RR poi. Certo criticate sto poveretto per non spingere. Ma anche qui, riflettete. Se Gattuso impone a Cal di stare praticamente nella nostra trequarti, come può il terzino di quella corsia stare piùalto dell'ala!? Lo capite che è tutto impossibile?
Dall'altro lato calabria spinge un po' di più per via della natura poco propensa a coprire di Suso che allora da campo in attacco a calabria, ma non è di certo merito o colpa dei singoli se spingono più o meno.

Porca miseria se sono nero.

Andava esonerato a Settembre e ci troviamo un distruttore ancora in piedi e che finirà la stagione.
Tenendoci sempre impiccati e con il cuore in gola ad ogni partita, quando con la squadra che abbiamo potremmo tranquillamente progettare la champions del prossimo anno.


Se Leonarto e SOPRATTUTTO maldini si azzardano a confermare RinoRabbit il prossimo anno non oso immaginare cosa può succedere.

Sto impiastro ci ha fatto uscire ai gironi di EL contro squadre indegne della nostra serie B, quindi dove potremmo mai andare con lui in champions?

Scusate lo sfogo, ma non se ne può più di un milan tanto indegno.
Io vedo giocatori molto forti, reparti completi, più delle altre, ma criticati perchè non rendono.
Ma come potrebbero rendere se si piazzano giocatori con i dadi?
Criticare Suso e Cal oggi per come giocano sarebbe come Criticare Romagnoli se giocasse al posto di Bakayoko o di Paquestà!

#Gattusofuoridalleballe


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...



Io penso che si stia facendo la tragedia sul nulla. Ad oggi i risultati parlano per Gattuso e siamo non solo al quarto posto ma ad uno sputo dal terzo e finchè i risultati saranno questi al netto del campionati scarsissimo Gattuso avrà sempre ragione. 

detto questo io concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io penso che si stia facendo la tragedia sul nulla. Ad oggi i risultati parlano per Gattuso e siamo non solo al quarto posto ma ad uno sputo dal terzo e finchè i risultati saranno questi al netto del campionati scarsissimo Gattuso avrà sempre ragione.
> 
> detto questo io concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.



Ma come non facciamo una tragedia. Siamo al quarto posto ed a uno sputo dal terzo, ma per meriti nostri? Non credo.

La posizione non è negativa, ma al contrario il milan di questanno è negativo tanto quanto quello della passata stagione.

Se per caso, Roma e Lazio si riprendono noi siamo spacciati, perchè il Meglio di Gattuso è questo... Possiamo solo sperare che le altre continuino a fare schifo. Vedi te come non è una tragedia questa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma come non facciamo una tragedia. Siamo al quarto posto ed a uno sputo dal terzo, ma per meriti nostri? Non credo.
> 
> La posizione non è negativa, ma al contrario il milan di questanno è negativo tanto quanto quello della passata stagione.
> 
> Se per caso, Roma e Lazio si riprendono noi siamo spacciati, perchè il Meglio di Gattuso è questo... Possiamo solo sperare che le altre continuino a fare schifo. Vedi te come non è una tragedia questa.



Si ma o vale sempre o non vale mai. Siamo quarti non per merito nostro, vinciamo ma gli altri fanno schifo. Se perdiamo facciamo schifo sempre noi e Gattuso è scarsissimo. 

Io non difendo GATTUSO sia chiaro, ma come sempre al Milan si fa la tragedia sempre su tutto. Siamo diventati peggio degli interisti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma o vale sempre o non vale mai. Siamo quarti non per merito nostro, vinciamo ma gli altri fanno schifo. Se perdiamo facciamo schifo sempre noi e Gattuso è scarsissimo.
> 
> Io non difendo GATTUSO sia chiaro, ma come sempre al Milan si fa la tragedia sempre su tutto. Siamo diventati peggio degli interisti.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma o vale sempre o non vale mai. Siamo quarti non per merito nostro, vinciamo ma gli altri fanno schifo. Se perdiamo facciamo schifo sempre noi e Gattuso è scarsissimo.
> 
> Io non difendo GATTUSO sia chiaro, ma come sempre al Milan si fa la tragedia sempre su tutto. Siamo diventati peggio degli interisti.



Io non faccio tragedia di tutto. Io infatti non mi lamento per nulla della squadra, che per me rimane al pari o superiroe al Napoli.
Ed è in virtù di questo che mi lamento.

poi ovvio che se uno si ferma ai risultati non guardando la partita, o guardando al tabellino se Suso e Cal segnano o meno, trai conclusioni poco chiare.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io non faccio tragedia di tutto. Io infatti non mi lamento per nulla della squadra, che per me rimane al pari o superiroe al Napoli.
> Ed è in virtù di questo che mi lamento.
> 
> poi ovvio che se uno si ferma ai risultati non guardando la partita, o guardando al tabellino se Suso e Cal segnano o meno, trai conclusioni poco chiare.



La rosa della squadra a mio parere è decisamente inferiore a tutte le diretti componenti per la corsa al quarto posto,anzi è paragonabile a quella dell'atalanta che però offre più profondità nelle scelte .


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> La rosa della squadra a mio parere è decisamente inferiore a tutte le diretti componenti per la corsa al quarto posto,anzi è paragonabile a quella dell'atalanta che però offre più profondità nelle scelte .



Vabbè qui siamo a Zelig o Clorado... non so.

Donnarumma Titolare Italia
Romagnoli Nazionale Italia
Zapata Nazionale Colombiana
Rodriguez Titolare Svizzera
Kessie Titolare Costa d'avorio
Laxalt Nazionale Uruguaiana
Suso nel giro della nazionale Spagnola
Cal Nazionale Turca

Calabria U21 e partite in nazionale maggiore.
Cutrone come Calabria

Mi permatto di aggiungere che:
Baka enterà in nazionale francese così come Paquetà.


L'atalanta sicuramente ha tutti sti nazionali.


----------



## Black (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io non faccio tragedia di tutto. Io infatti non mi lamento per nulla della squadra, che per me rimane al pari o superiroe al Napoli.
> Ed è in virtù di questo che mi lamento.
> 
> poi ovvio che se uno si ferma ai risultati non guardando la partita, o guardando al tabellino se Suso e Cal segnano o meno, trai conclusioni poco chiare.



se ritieni questa squadra superiore (come rosa ) al Napoli, o anche solo alla pari, penso non serva nemmeno discutere...


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè qui siamo a Zelig o Clorado... non so.



Ma vedi un pò il livello dei nostri titolari e soprattutto come è costruita la squadra (male). Anche il livello di profondità è nullo confronto alle competitor.


----------



## James45 (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io non faccio tragedia di tutto. Io infatti non mi lamento per nulla della squadra, che per me rimane al pari o superiroe al Napoli.
> Ed è in virtù di questo che mi lamento.
> 
> poi ovvio che se uno si ferma ai risultati non guardando la partita, o guardando al tabellino se Suso e Cal segnano o meno, trai conclusioni poco chiare.



Rimane al pari o superiore al Napoli che, per tua stessa ammissione, fa schifo in quanto, come tutte le altre squadre (Rube esclusa) demeritano.

Ne consegue che abbiamo una squadra che fa schifo di cui però tu non ti lamenti.

Detto questo, solo per amor di logica, spero che Gattuso a fine anno sia allontanato e che arrivi un *A*llenatore *completo*.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ma vedi un pò il livello dei nostri titolari e soprattutto come è costruita la squadra (male). Anche il livello di profondità è nullo confronto alle competitor.



La squadra è stata costruita male da Mirabilia che ha preso giocatori a caso e scarsi. Il problema è che di scarso ha preso anche l'allenatore che è stato esonerato ovunque è andato ed era finito ad allenare la primavera. Ci sarà da ridere quando sarà cacciato dal Milan ( perchè finirà cosi ) , e vedere dove finirà ad allenare. Magari nelle giovanili del Burkina Faso lo prendono per fare il preparatore atletico.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> se ritieni questa squadra superiore (come rosa ) al Napoli, o anche solo alla pari, penso non serva nemmeno discutere...



Per forza, perchè vi limitate a vedere come mette in campo i giocatori il vostro Vate.


----------



## mil77 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma o vale sempre o non vale mai. Siamo quarti non per merito nostro, vinciamo ma gli altri fanno schifo. Se perdiamo facciamo schifo sempre noi e Gattuso è scarsissimo.
> 
> Io non difendo GATTUSO sia chiaro, ma come sempre al Milan si fa la tragedia sempre su tutto. Siamo diventati peggio degli interisti.



Applausi


----------



## 6milan (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> La rosa della squadra a mio parere è decisamente inferiore a tutte le diretti componenti per la corsa al quarto posto,anzi è paragonabile a quella dell'atalanta che però offre più profondità nelle scelte .



Io penso che non sia il top ma neanche così scarsa, basterebbe che ognuno giocasse nel ruolo che si addice e soprattutto che gli si dia un gioco...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io penso che si stia facendo la tragedia sul nulla. Ad oggi i risultati parlano per Gattuso e siamo non solo al quarto posto ma ad uno sputo dal terzo e finchè i risultati saranno questi al netto del campionati scarsissimo Gattuso avrà sempre ragione.
> 
> detto questo io concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.



Milan quarto.
Differenza 3 e 4 posto: 4 punti.
Differenza 4 e 12 posto: 7 punti.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> La squadra è stata costruita male da Mirabilia che ha preso giocatori a caso e scarsi. Il problema è che di scarso ha preso anche l'allenatore che è stato esonerato ovunque è andato ed era finito ad allenare la primavera. Ci sarà da ridere quando sarà cacciato dal Milan ( perchè finirà cosi ) , e vedere dove finirà ad allenare. Magari nelle giovanili del Burkina Faso lo prendono per fare il preparatore atletico.



Su questo mi trovi in disaccordo su entrambe le cose, buona parte dei giocatori sono individualemente buoni ma sono deboli psicologicamente o in posizioni non adatte in questo milan. Gattuso, che ritengo un ottimo allenatore, fa del suo meglio per mettere una formazione con un minimo di senso ogni domenica, perchè la coperta è corta per qualsiasi modulo e ci saranno sempre giocatori adattati. Esaltando alcuni ruoli si perdere coesione negli altri e certi giocatori si scioglierebbero come neve al sole. 
Ci vorrano almeno altri due anni per avere una rosa coerente, la strada però è quella giusta.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Su questo mi trovi in disaccordo su entrambe le cose, buona parte dei giocatori sono individualemente buoni ma sono deboli psicologicamente o in posizioni non adatte in questo milan. Gattuso, che ritengo un ottimo allenatore, fa del suo meglio per mettere una formazione con un minimo di senso ogni domenica, perchè la coperta è corta per qualsiasi modulo e ci saranno sempre giocatori adattati. Esaltando alcuni ruoli si perdere coesione negli altri e certi giocatori si scioglierebbero come neve al sole.
> Ci vorrano almeno altri due anni per avere una rosa coerente, la strada però è quella giusta.



Ottimo allenatore? Ma spiegami come puoi arrivare ad una cosa simile!? COME?! Dai ma sei suo figlio, nipote, fratello? Come puoi dire una cosa del genere? Come? Vorrei che mi illuminassi e mi dicessi dove ha dimostrato doti di ottimo allenatroe se non sa nemmeno capire dove schierare certi giocatori.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Milan quarto.
> Differenza 3 e 4 posto: 4 punti.
> Differenza 4 e 12 posto: 7 punti.



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...



Per me la stagione è un disastro già dal momento in cui vedere qualsiasi partita, che poi venga vinta o persa, è un salasso. E' una tortura. 
Ma poi un allenatore che dice che Piatek gli ricorda Tomasson (non c'entra assolutamente NULLA) mi spiegate cosa ne possa capire di calcio?


----------



## jacky (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io penso che si stia facendo la tragedia sul nulla. Ad oggi i risultati parlano per Gattuso e siamo non solo al quarto posto ma ad uno sputo dal terzo e finchè i risultati saranno questi al netto del campionati scarsissimo Gattuso avrà sempre ragione.
> 
> detto questo io concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.



9 vittorie su 22 in un campionato ridicolo.

Supercoppa Italiana persa contro una Juventus in crisi nerissima (travolta dall'Atalanta, dominata dalla Lazio e 3 pere dal Parma).

Eliminazione dall'Europa League al primo turno.

I risultati parlano per Gattuso???

Mamma mia come stiamo messi ragazzi, come diavolo stiamo messi

Ci vorranno 5-6 nuove generazioni per venirne fuori.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me la stagione è un disastro già dal momento in cui vedere qualsiasi partita, che poi venga vinta o persa, è un salasso. E' una tortura.
> Ma poi un allenatore che dice che Piatek gli ricorda Tomasson (non c'entra assolutamente NULLA) mi spiegate cosa ne possa capire di calcio?



Oddio questa me l'ero persa! Ahahahah Tomasson? Ma dove? E poi sento dire che è un ottimo allenatore. Nemmeno sa che tipo di giocatore ha in campo.
Tomasson!!! Ma che c'azzecca con Tomasson Piatek!!?? Se sparava un qualsiasi nome a caso forse ci si avvicinava di più.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Io penso che non sia il top ma neanche così scarsa, basterebbe che ognuno giocasse nel ruolo che si addice e soprattutto che gli si dia un gioco...



Guarda la rosa è scoperta per il 4-3-3 dove mancano gli esterni e le mezzali di inserimento ( paqueta sembra però essere promettente in queste prime apparizioni). Nel 4-2-3-1 avresti di nuovo il problema dell'esterno, dove non ci sarebbero giocatori adatti ed anche del sottopunta dove non vedo ancora Paqueta pronto per quel ruolo mentre Chalanoglu è troppo lento per fare quel ruolo nel calcio moderno. Con un 3-5-2 metteresti Rodriguez nel suo ruolo di terzo centrale (dove ha dato il suo meglio in carriera), Suso mezzala tecnica.... ma non avresti la seconda punta di movimento e anche sugli esterni saresti limitato al solo Conti ( che ad oggi dal punto di vista fisico non c'è ancora) e Laxalt a sinistra. La coperta è sempre coperta ovunque la tiri.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me la stagione è un disastro già dal momento in cui vedere qualsiasi partita, che poi venga vinta o persa, è un salasso. E' una tortura.
> Ma poi un allenatore che dice che Piatek gli ricorda Tomasson (non c'entra assolutamente NULLA) mi spiegate cosa ne possa capire di calcio?



Perchè scusa la tattica di giocare in contropiede con un 4-5-1 con due " esterni " che vogliono solo la palla nei piedi e sono lenti? Suso sa fare bene tre cose : dribblare verso l'interno , crossare e tirare con il sinistro. Gattuso per "aiutarlo" lo costringe a giocare nella propria metà campo e di fare contropiede in velocità. E' come voler andare avanti con la retromarcia inserita.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> 9 vittorie su 22 in un campionato ridicolo.
> 
> Supercoppa Italiana persa contro una Juventus in crisi nerissima (travolta dall'Atalanta, dominata dalla Lazio e 3 pere dal Parma).
> 
> ...



Quotone... 
L'unica è la supercoppa, quella vabbè non la conto.
Ma su tutto il resto hai ragione.
Gattuso una tragedia.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> 9 vittorie su 22 in un campionato ridicolo.
> 
> Supercoppa Italiana persa contro una Juventus in crisi nerissima (travolta dall'Atalanta, dominata dalla Lazio e 3 pere dal Parma).
> 
> ...



Pareggiare 0-0 col Napoli a San Siro ormai è diventato un grande risultato. L'Atalanta e il Parma che ha pareggiato con la Juventus fuori casa che dovrebbero fare?


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ottimo allenatore? Ma spiegami come puoi arrivare ad una cosa simile!? COME?! Dai ma sei suo figlio, nipote, fratello? Come puoi dire una cosa del genere? Come? Vorrei che mi illuminassi e mi dicessi dove ha dimostrato doti di ottimo allenatroe se non sa nemmeno capire dove schierare certi giocatori.



Quali giocatori dovrebbe schierare dove scusa ? xD la rosa è quella, corta in ogni ruolo  

Guardati il gioco di inserimenti con Bonaventura Kessie, la preparazione tattica di Milan Samp dello scorso anno. Quelli sono ottimi esempi di come sia un ottimo allenatore esordiente con tutti i limiti che può avere.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Febbraio 2019)

I punti non c'entrano niente. Il campionato è più equilibrato, quindi anche le altre squadre hanno meno punti rispetto all'anno scorso.
Ogni stagione va contestualizzata, altrimenti il Napoli avrebbe vinto lo scudetto con 91 punti


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè scusa la tattica di giocare in contropiede con un 4-5-1 con due " esterni " che vogliono solo la palla nei piedi e sono lenti? Suso sa fare bene tre cose : dribblare verso l'intero , crossare e tirare con il sinistro. Gattuso per "aiutarlo" lo costringe a giocare nella propria metà campo e di fare contropiede in velocità. E' come voler andare avanti con la retromarcia inserita.



Si, il punto è che lì, puoi restare col beneficio del dubbio. Ma quando invece va a parlare nelle interviste e ti dice palesemente "Piatek mi ricorda Tomasson" hai la conferma della sua stessa incapacità e incompetenza.


----------



## Aron (4 Febbraio 2019)

Nel bene e nel male è ancora presto per decretare questa stagione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> 9 vittorie su 22 in un campionato ridicolo.
> 
> Supercoppa Italiana persa contro una Juventus in crisi nerissima (travolta dall'Atalanta, dominata dalla Lazio e 3 pere dal Parma).
> 
> ...



Quoto. Ricordiamo poi tutti i record negativi della STORIA del Milan fatti segnare da Gattuso.


Ste cose mi afflosciano ancora di più del Milan stesso. Almeno avere nel forum una valvola di sfogo, condividere il disagio di questo milan per sentirsi meglio, un po' come il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio" e invece è peggio a leggere certe considerazioni.

Mi tocca leggere che va tutto bene, i risultati gli danno ragione, siamo quarti, gattuso super allenatore sta facendo un buon lavoro, squadra di cessi ecc... E' avvilente.

Sto pensando che ci sia Suma con 40 account diversi a scrivere, non si spiega.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> La rosa della squadra a mio parere è decisamente inferiore a tutte le diretti componenti per la corsa al quarto posto,anzi è paragonabile a quella dell'atalanta che però offre più profondità nelle scelte .



Ma dai su...


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Guarda la rosa è scoperta per il 4-3-3 dove mancano gli esterni e le mezzali di inserimento ( paqueta sembra però essere promettente in queste prime apparizioni). Nel 4-2-3-1 avresti di nuovo il problema dell'esterno, dove non ci sarebbero giocatori adatti ed anche del sottopunta dove non vedo ancora Paqueta pronto per quel ruolo mentre Chalanoglu è troppo lento per fare quel ruolo nel calcio moderno. Con un 3-5-2 metteresti Rodriguez nel suo ruolo di terzo centrale (dove ha dato il suo meglio in carriera), Suso mezzala tecnica.... ma non avresti la seconda punta di movimento e anche sugli esterni saresti limitato al solo Conti ( che ad oggi dal punto di vista fisico non c'è ancora) e Laxalt a sinistra. La coperta è sempre coperta ovunque la tiri.



Premesso che 433 o 4231 sarebbero comunque più adatti al 451 per le loro caratteristiche io comunque non sono d'accordo.

Nel 433 come lo vede Sarri per esempio, Suso giocherebbe molto meglio, perchè si troverebbe sempre attccato all'area potendo servire la punta o tirare.
Idem Cal.
Siamo sicuramente carenti nel lato sinistro ma saremmo sicuramente messi meglio di come siamo messi ora.
Il problema è che se non giochi e non hai idee ti ritrovi a fare come fa gattuso.
Le mezzali di inserimento le abbiamo, si chiamano Paquestà e Kessie, ma da metà campo dove ti vuoi inserire?

Il Napoli ha come ali quella schiappa di insigne da un lato e dall'altro Callejon che vale forse meno di Cal.
In attacco, Milik non è certo migliore di Piatek.

La differenza è che giocando in proiezione offensiva i loro rendono sicuramente meglio e fanno più gol.

Da noi se andiamo all'attacco la fase difensiva che Gattuso non ha saputo costruire ci fa prendere gol sempre.

Dopotutto anche coprendoci in 11 prendiamo 3 o 4 tiri in porta salvati da Gigio a partita!


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si, il punto è che lì, puoi restare col beneficio del dubbio. Ma quando invece va a parlare nelle interviste e ti dice palesemente "Piatek mi ricorda Tomasson" hai la conferma della sua stessa incapacità e incompetenza.



Paragone abbastanza infelice xD anche se effettivamente i due giocatori hanno la stessa caratteristicha principale: rapidità di calcio.
Come tipologia di attacante il danese mi sembrava un po più statico rispetto alle prime uscita del polacco, ma erano anche calci molto diversi.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Quali giocatori dovrebbe schierare dove scusa ? xD la rosa è quella, corta in ogni ruolo
> 
> Guardati il gioco di inserimenti con Bonaventura Kessie, la preparazione tattica di Milan Samp dello scorso anno. Quelli sono ottimi esempi di come sia un ottimo allenatore esordiente con tutti i limiti che può avere.



Scusami, ma sono certo che non parli seriamente quindi non ti prendo sul serio ed evito di cascare in provocazioni.

Ciao.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Troppo presto per tirare le somme.
L'eliminazione dalla EL è l'unica vera ferita, ma nelle varie partite abbiamo spesso balbettato dunque meritata. Quando abbiamo giocato con le riserve si è vista la pochezza di questa rosa, purtroppo.

Il campionato è ancora tutto da giocare. Siamo in piena corsa per l'obiettivo, staremo a vedere.
Stiamo inserendo dei nuovi e ci sono tanti in via di recupero, questo permetterà anche di valutare meglio cosa debba essere fatto per il futuro.

Per il resto il tuo è uno sfogo personale da tifoso, dunque non discutibile, ognuno vive il calcio come gli pare.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Premesso che 433 o 4231 sarebbero comunque più adatti al 451 per le loro caratteristiche io comunque non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Nel 433 come lo vede Sarri per esempio, Suso giocherebbe molto meglio, perchè si troverebbe sempre attccato all'area potendo servire la punta o tirare.
> Idem Cal.
> ...



No, su questo proprio non ci troviamo  

Amen dai, speriamo (chiunquè sarà l'allenatore e gli interpreti ) di centrare i nostri obbiettivi stagionali.  
Forza Milan


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma sono certo che non parli seriamente quindi non ti prendo sul serio ed evito di cascare in provocazioni.
> 
> Ciao.



Parlo sul serio invece  

tante buone cose e forza Milan


----------



## Route66 (4 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Io penso che non sia il top ma neanche così scarsa, basterebbe che ognuno giocasse nel ruolo che si addice e soprattutto che gli si dia un gioco...



Che dire....fine delle discussioni...


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Far giocare sia Suso che Calhanoglu stronca sul nascere qualsiasi speranza di fare ripartenze decenti, unico modo che ha di far male una squadra che gioca in 11 davanti alla porta. Se vuole fare catenaccio e contropiede mi va bene, ma bisogna inserire almeno uno tra Castillejo/Borini/Laxalt/Conti su una delle due fasce, altrimenti significa essere offensivamente inermi. Questa squadra gioca sempre con la fifa e fallisce puntualmente tutte le partite decisive, non dà mai l'impressione di saper ammazzare le partite ed evitare di soffrire. Sarà parzialmente colpa di giocatori giovani e inesperti, ma non credo che potranno migliorare da questo punto di vista con un cagasotto come Gattuso.


----------



## Goro (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...



Hai ragione su tutto ma Gattuso ha convinto il 90% del forum che allena la Spal...


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Fuori luogo quasi quanto l'elogio a Spalletti.
Le somme si tirano alla fine.


----------



## David Drills (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Guarda la rosa è scoperta per il 4-3-3 dove mancano gli esterni e le mezzali di inserimento ( paqueta sembra però essere promettente in queste prime apparizioni). Nel 4-2-3-1 avresti di nuovo il problema dell'esterno, dove non ci sarebbero giocatori adatti ed anche del sottopunta dove non vedo ancora Paqueta pronto per quel ruolo mentre Chalanoglu è troppo lento per fare quel ruolo nel calcio moderno. Con un 3-5-2 metteresti Rodriguez nel suo ruolo di terzo centrale (dove ha dato il suo meglio in carriera), Suso mezzala tecnica.... ma non avresti la seconda punta di movimento e anche sugli esterni saresti limitato al solo Conti ( che ad oggi dal punto di vista fisico non c'è ancora) e Laxalt a sinistra. La coperta è sempre coperta ovunque la tiri.



Questa rosa ancora paga la scelta mirabelliana e montelliana di passare al 352 con Bonucci e Biglia dorsale centrale. Poi si è deciso di rimanere al 433 ma ormai i soldi erano finiti e la squadra è monca da tutti i lati la si guardi.


----------



## Black (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per forza, perchè vi limitate a vedere come mette in campo i giocatori il vostro Vate.



per fortuna che invece tu riesci a vedere invece come giocherebbero con un altro allenatore in panca. Peccato che io tutta questa immaginazione non ce l'ho...

comunque non ho mai detto che Gattuso sia il top come allenatore, anzi, vorrei anch'io qualcun altro. Ma da qua a dire che abbiamo una rosa meglio del Napoli ce ne passa...


----------



## Heaven (4 Febbraio 2019)

“Dobbiamo imporre il nostro gioco!!!!1111!!!” cit. Berlusconi versione “vecchio che non ragiona”

Ma un po’ di lucidità in più no? Non conta chiamarsi Milan per avere un grande gioco. Siate realisti. Siamo una squadra giovanissima, piena di talenti ben uniti tra di loro, che sta facendo bene attualmente poiché siamo in linea con l’obiettivo stagionale. 

Se poi non vi sta bene tifare il Milan che lotta per obiettivi diversi dal vincere la champions prendetevi una pausa e vi richiamiamo tra qualche anno così vi divertite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io penso che si stia facendo la tragedia sul nulla. Ad oggi i risultati parlano per Gattuso e siamo non solo al quarto posto ma ad uno sputo dal terzo e finchè i risultati saranno questi al netto del campionati scarsissimo Gattuso avrà sempre ragione.
> 
> detto questo io concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.



è ma allora questo si chiama ficcare la testa sotto la sabbia.

che poi... scusa.... ma per me i risultati parlano contro gattuso


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> La squadra è stata costruita male da Mirabilia che ha preso giocatori a caso e scarsi. Il problema è che di scarso ha preso anche l'allenatore che è stato esonerato ovunque è andato ed era finito ad allenare la primavera. Ci sarà da ridere quando sarà cacciato dal Milan ( perchè finirà cosi ) , e vedere dove finirà ad allenare. Magari nelle giovanili del Burkina Faso lo prendono per fare il preparatore atletico.



non abbiamo avuto abbastanza dimostrazioni con brocchi inzaghi montella seedorf (che non era male).... aspettiamo a dire che gattuso è inguardabile la conferma divina


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> “Dobbiamo imporre il nostro gioco!!!!1111!!!” cit. Berlusconi versione “vecchio che non ragiona”
> 
> Ma un po’ di lucidità in più no? Non conta chiamarsi Milan per avere un grande gioco. Siate realisti. Siamo una squadra giovanissima, piena di talenti ben uniti tra di loro, che sta facendo bene attualmente poiché siamo in linea con l’obiettivo stagionale.
> 
> Se poi non vi sta bene tifare il Milan che lotta per obiettivi diversi dal vincere la champions prendetevi una pausa e vi richiamiamo tra qualche anno così vi divertite.



Purtroppo vi piace nascondervi dietro le parole.

Imporre il gioco era il motto del Milan di un tempo, ma se permetti oggi siamo peggio del Chievo per come giochiamo.

Abbiamo una Rosa che può garantire discreta qualità ma invece giochiamo come se fossero tutti degli inetti.

Per giunta non vengono nemmeno sfruttate le qualità dei singoli visto che giochiamo a fare le ripartenze con ai lati 2 come Suso e Cal che non ci azzeccano nulla se proprio vogliamo fare così.

Quando sfrutteremo i giocatori per quello che sono vi accorgerete quanto è realmente forte sta squadra.

Peccato che con l'inetto in panchina questo non accadrà.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Hai ragione su tutto ma Gattuso ha convinto il 90% del forum che allena la Spal...



La realtà è che se non si chiamasse Gattuso molti se non tutti sarebbero qui a darci ragione.
Invece guai a toccare il loro idolo.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?


 mi fermo a questo punto, la mia risposta è "attualmente sì", ovvero se il campionato finisse oggi sarebbe una stagione positiva, perchè finiremmo quarti ed saremmo in champions, l'unico cruccio sarebbe quello di essere dietro all'Inter, che almeno in estate aveva mezzi in più, ma è tornata al suo solito caos.
Non sono della corrente: "siamo quarti solo per i demeriti altrui" non è che noi giochiamo un campionato diverso dal loro, evidentemente ognuno ha i suoi problemi e comunque fino adesso il campionato ha mostrato che il livello delle squadre "dalla Juventus in giù" si è alzato.
tuttavia il campionato non finisce alla 22esima, quindi... vediamo.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> mi fermo a questo punto, la mia risposta è "attualmente sì", ovvero se il campionato finisse oggi sarebbe una stagione positiva, perchè finiremmo quarti ed saremmo in champions, l'unico cruccio sarebbe quello di essere dietro all'Inter, che almeno in estate aveva mezzi in più, ma è tornata al suo solito caos.
> Non sono della corrente: "siamo quarti solo per i demeriti altrui" non è che noi giochiamo un campionato diverso dal loro, evidentemente ognuno ha i suoi problemi e comunque fino adesso il campionato ha mostrato che il livello delle squadre "dalla Juventus in giù" si è alzato.
> tuttavia il campionato non finisce alla 22esima, quindi... vediamo.


Allora meriti Gattuso.
Meriti una squadra che non gioca e che non punterà mai a nulla.

Chi la pensa come te merita questo


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...



Siamo sempre troppo duri con noi stessi.
Rosa giovane, allenatore giovane, siamo quarti e dobbiamo crescere ancora tanto.
Non vedo cosa ci sia da lamentarsi, secondo il mio modesto parere finora è una stagione per cui avrei fatto la firma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Mai come quest'anno guardare le partite del Milan equivale ad una tortura per me.
Ogni partita è una sofferenza totale, non diamo mai l'idea di poter vincere in maniera tranquilla contro nessuno, dal Dudelange al Napoli.
Ogni volta che giochiamo, il giorno in cui scendiamo in campo invece che essere un giorno di festa è un'angoscia per me, forse sarebbe meglio prendermi una pausa finchè abbiamo questo allenatore in panchina, non mi fa bene questa situazione.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre troppo duri con noi stessi.
> Rosa giovane, allenatore giovane, siamo quarti e dobbiamo crescere ancora tanto.
> Non vedo cosa ci sia da lamentarsi, secondo il mio modesto parere finora è una stagione per cui avrei fatto la firma.



Fino a quando non prendete la legna da sui denti proprio non capirete mai.

Buon per voi.

Spero che non si arrivi a tanto.
Una conferma di Gattuso sarebbe come buttare il 2019 e i rispettivi investimenti


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me la stagione è un disastro già dal momento in cui vedere qualsiasi partita, che poi venga vinta o persa, è un salasso. E' una tortura.
> Ma poi un allenatore che dice che Piatek gli ricorda Tomasson (non c'entra assolutamente NULLA) mi spiegate cosa ne possa capire di calcio?



io ieri alla mezz'ora ho cambiato canale. non riuscivo a reggere psicologicamente alla tortura che mi stavano infliggendo


----------



## LukeLike (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lo dico senza offesa, ma chi pretende un bel gioco da un centrocampo composto da gente dello spessore di Bakayoko e Kessie e da esterni d'attacco che non sono esterni d'attacco, mi fa sorridere di tenerezza.

Ma chi fa un bel gioco in Italia? L'Inter di Brozovic, Vecino e Joao Mario? La Juve di Khedira, Emre Can e Matuidi? 

Inoltre non capisco cosa voglia dire che siamo quarti più per demeriti altrui che per meriti nostri. Ma l'Inter, che dopo aver fatto 1 punto nelle ultime 3 partite è ancora terza, è lì per meriti suoi o per demeriti altrui? La Juve, che a Febbraio ha già 9 punti di vantaggio sulla prima inseguitrice giocando cani, è lì per meriti suoi o per mancanza di concorrenza? Quale sarebbe questa squadra del campionato, a parte l'Atalanta, che sta facendo più di quanto non sia nelle sue possibilità? 

Voglio soprassedere poi sul fatto che la rosa del Milan, che come prime riserve a centrocampo ha Bertolacci e Josè Mauri, sia superiore a quella del Napoli, che può permettersi di vendere Hamsik a mercato finito. Lì siamo proprio alla follia pura. 

Secondo me Gattuso ha capito che l'unico modo per far giocare questa squadra di cagnacci è difesa e contropiede. L'ultima volta che abbiamo provato a giocare a viso aperto abbiamo subito una rimonta da 0-2 a 3-2, mentre in Coppa Italia, contro la medesima squadra, non abbiamo ripetuto lo stesso errore e abbiamo portato a casa la qualificazione. 

Che Gattuso sia un mediocre non si evince dal fatto che non riesca a trasformare Bakayoko e Kessie in Iniesta e Xavi Hernandez, ma dall'incapacità di saper selezionare i giocatori (vedi la sua fissa per Calhanoglu e l'esclusione sistematica di Conti). Un altro difetto è che i limiti del gioco che ha implementato si vedono nelle gare contro le cosiddette "piccole" che giocano in maniera più provinciale di noi. Lì non ci sono idee e schemi che possano scardinare le difese altrui. Il problema è che noi non abbiamo neanche il CR7 o il Banti di turno che risolva la partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Guarda la rosa è scoperta per il 4-3-3 dove mancano gli esterni e le mezzali di inserimento ( paqueta sembra però essere promettente in queste prime apparizioni). Nel 4-2-3-1 avresti di nuovo il problema dell'esterno, dove non ci sarebbero giocatori adatti ed anche del sottopunta dove non vedo ancora Paqueta pronto per quel ruolo mentre Chalanoglu è troppo lento per fare quel ruolo nel calcio moderno. Con un 3-5-2 metteresti Rodriguez nel suo ruolo di terzo centrale (dove ha dato il suo meglio in carriera), Suso mezzala tecnica.... ma non avresti la seconda punta di movimento e anche sugli esterni saresti limitato al solo Conti ( che ad oggi dal punto di vista fisico non c'è ancora) e Laxalt a sinistra. La coperta è sempre coperta ovunque la tiri.



perchè non un bell'albero di natale? o 4-3-3 con 2 veloci alposto di chala e suso?
poi dimmi perchè nei dualismi lui predilige sempre quello contenitivo, forse perchè è un cagasotto?

RR-laxalt
calabria-conti
musacchio-zapata (questa è scandalosa)
chala-borini

dopo la crociata contro higuain, difeso inspiegabilmente da tanti, adesso parte questa. è ufficiale


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Allora meriti Gattuso.
> Meriti una squadra che non gioca e che non subirà mai a nulla.
> 
> Chi la pensa come te merita questo



può darsi, l'importante è non meritarmi un Malesani o un Inzaghi F.
Il fatto è che comunque la metti non puoi avere la riprova che con un altro allenatore le cose sarebbero andate meglio, e il confronto delle posizioni in classifica è più importante del confronto dei punti fatti. Allargo un po' il discorso: il Milan fino ad oggi in campionato ha perso solo 4 partite, di cui: quella con la Fiorentina (in cui mancava almeno metà squadra e con solo un cc di ruolo) risolta da una giocata di Chiesa (e una disattenzione di Donnarumma) che è stato il loro unico tiro in porta, il derby (che immagino non serva rinfrescare), la partita con la Juve in cui abbiamo giocato 10 contro 13 (loro, Higuain e l'arbitro) e il 3-2 con il Napoli. pareggiamo troppo, è vero, ma fino a due partite fa giocavamo con Higuain che dopo le prime partite è stato più un problema che altro e/o con Cutrone (che è un gran prospetto ma che attualmente non può reggere da solo l'attacco del Milan). Insomma... aspettiamo e vediamo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè scusa la tattica di giocare in contropiede con un 4-5-1 con due " esterni " che vogliono solo la palla nei piedi e sono lenti? Suso sa fare bene tre cose : dribblare verso l'intero , crossare e tirare con il sinistro. Gattuso per "aiutarlo" lo costringe a giocare nella propria metà campo e di fare contropiede in velocità. *E' come voler andare avanti con la retromarcia inserita*.



toretto ha vinto una gara in retromarcia se è per questo


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Febbraio 2019)

La stagione è negativa a priori, quando sei costretto a vedere il calcio che dobbiamo vedere ogni settimana. Sarebbe a malapena perdonabile se portasse a vincere campionati e Champions, figuriamoci se invece devi giocarti un quarto posto con Lazio, Atalanta e Samp.

Siamo stati ridotti a "gioire" per due golletti casuali nei tempi supplementari dopo essere stati presi a pallonate per 120 minuti dalla Samp di Giampaolo, o per una vittoria casuale dopo un catenaccio di 90 minuti in casa in una gara di coppa.

Sarebbe l'AC Milan 1899 di Milano, questo qua?


----------



## Pit96 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Allora... stagione positiva o negativa?
Se guardiamo al posto in classifica direi positiva. Se guardiamo ai risultati in campo senza guardare le altre squadre direi negativa. La media punti è bassa (1,636363...) e continuando con questa media raggiungeremmo 62 punti (l'anno scorso ne abbiamo fatti 64). Se guardiamo solo a noi la stagione quindi sì, è pessima. Anche perché siamo usciti fuori dall'EL in modo vergognoso. Poi se vogliamo fare il confronto con gli altri va bene, fin'ora siamo stati più bravi (o siamo stati meno peggio). Ma se prendevo 5 a scuola e dicevo che la maggior parte dei miei compagni aveva preso 4,5 mia mamma non era soddisfatta. 

Ho letto che con Bakayoko e Kessie non si può fare un bel gioco. Innanzitutto prima di un "bel gioco" chiederei un "gioco", una minima organizzazione, un pressing, un minimo di convinzione nel poter gestire la partita e non doverla subire. Invece leggo che ciò non si può fare perché non abbiamo i giocatori adatti. Quindi trincea e contropiede. Perché i contropiedi invece li possiamo fare? Con Suso e Calhanoglu sugli esterni?! Con questi giocatori dovremmo rimanere molto più vicini all'area avversaria e non dover fare 80 metri di corsa. Però boh, sarò io che non capisco. 
Comunque vedere ogni partita il Milan soffrire da matti e difendersi per il 70% del tempo a me non piace. È l'unico modo per vincere? Ma abbiamo provato a vincere in altri modi? Mah


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè non un bell'albero di natale? o 4-3-3 con 2 veloci alposto di chala e suso?
> poi dimmi perchè nei dualismi lui predilige sempre quello contenitivo, forse perchè è un cagasotto?
> 
> RR-laxalt
> ...



L'albero di natale di Ancelottiana memoria sarebbe di nuovo una scelta interessante ma se i due inidiziati come mezze punte sono Suso e Paqueta (che vedo come giocatori non adatti a quel ruolo) le due mezzali chi sono ? devono essere di pura qualità e fisicità per fare da collante e buttarsi dentro ( soprattutto se il frangiflutti è Bakayoko) ....torniamo a Chalanoglu mezzala e il discorso è lo stesso del 433.

Per quanto riguarda i tuoi confronti

RR-laxalt non c'è neanche paragone,laxalt da terzino è impresentabile, abbiamo visto giusto una settimana fa a Napoli che sbaglia le diagonali, RR è una lumaca ma non perde mai palla e la gestisce anche in situazioni complicate con i passaggi di Bakayoko, Chalanoglu e lo stesso Donnarumma è fondamentale avere un giocatore del genere.

calabria conti : non vedo preferenze, se disponibili ha fatto giocare entrambi indistintamente, anche perchè Calabria fisicamente non riesce a reggere le due partite in 3 giorni, Conti st atornando da un doppio infortunio al ginocchio e dopo la prima partita forzata di 85 minuti ha subito avuto problemi muscolari ( normale per uno che non tocca il campo da 1 anno e mezzo), normale che ad oggi faccia giocare quello che non è infortunato 

musacchio-zapata : beh qua non ci vedo nulla di strano, nel senso che ha fatto giocare Zapata e Musacchio era da un paio di mesi che non lo vedevamo in campo stabilmente, ritengo comunque Mateo un ottimo centrale che ha dimostrato di poter essere un giocatore importante, poco importa il brutto errore di ieri ( figlio di un azione su cui si notano almeno 5 errori precedenti dei nostri giocatori ). Comunque mi sembra che gattuso abbia fatto giocare sempre Zapata se possibile, o sono io che sbaglio ?  

chala- borini : su questo ti do perfettamente ragione, Borini ad oggi offre dei movimenti da seconda punta che nessuno in rosa è in grado di fare, probabilmente con lui alto a sx qualche gol in più uscirebbe. Gattuso sembra però sempre puntare sull'interscambio tra mezz'ali e (finti) esterni d'attacco con questi ultimi che si abbassanno verso il centrocampo per prendere palla e diventare il cervello dell'azione. Borini non ha il lancio lungo e non ha questa tendenza da trequartista, e quindi preferisce un giocatore che (almeno sulla carta) abbia questa capacità. Stra concordo sul fatto che il turco sta deludendo abbastanza, infatti nonostante lo vedo migliorato sul piano fisico ( è praticamente raddoppiato di dimensioni muscolari dall'arrivo in quel di Milanello) sbaglia troppo spesso la giocata decisiva ed appare distratto.
Castillejo invece, se si vuole questo gioco non rappresenta un'alternativa valida, ha infatti dimostrato di amare la ricerca dello spazio in profondità e li spazi aperti. Ma non ha tendenza a giocare come mezz'ala, idem laxalt.
Cambiando schema però la coperta sarebbe più corta, il centrocampo infatti mancherebbe di line di passaggio con bakayoko e kessie che sbagliano veramente tanti appoggi anche facili mentre le riserve non le considero neache ( mauri, Montolivo, Bertolacci). Questa è il vero interrogativo tattico a cui dovrà rispondere, vedremo cosa succederà da qua a maggio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La stagione è negativa a priori, quando sei costretto a vedere il calcio che dobbiamo vedere ogni settimana. Sarebbe a malapena perdonabile se portasse a vincere campionati e Champions, figuriamoci se invece devi giocarti un quarto posto con Lazio, Atalanta e Samp.
> 
> Siamo stati ridotti a "gioire" per due golletti casuali nei tempi supplementari dopo essere stati presi a pallonate per 120 minuti dalla Samp di Giampaolo, o per una vittoria casuale dopo un catenaccio di 90 minuti in casa in una gara di coppa.
> 
> Sarebbe l'AC Milan 1899 di Milano, questo qua?



Inutile prendersela, visto che per molti con la nostra rosa oltre 2 tiri in porta a partita è impossibile farli, che giocassimo contro il Dudelange, contro il Frosinone o contro la Roma.


----------



## sbrodola (4 Febbraio 2019)

Senza entrare nella questione, ma si può fare una critica senza offendere e far passare gli altri come interdetti? 
Grazie


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Fino a quando non prendete la legna da sui denti proprio non capirete mai.
> 
> Buon per voi.
> 
> ...



La legna già è arrivata ad inizio stagione.
Se mi leggevi allora, probabilmente sai come la pensavo mesi fa: volevo che si desse tempo alla squadra perchè erano giovani.
Finora il tempo ci sta dando ragione e negare la crescita dell'ultimo periodo è pretestuoso.
Forza, coraggio, fiducia.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma se prendevo 5 a scuola e dicevo che la maggior parte dei miei compagni aveva preso 4,5 mia mamma non era soddisfatta.



2 ore di applausi e ovazioni per te.

chissà se con questo esempio qualcuno capirà


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La legna già è arrivata ad inizio stagione.
> Se mi leggevi allora, probabilmente sai come la pensavo mesi fa: volevo che si desse tempo alla squadra perchè erano giovani.
> Finora il tempo ci sta dando ragione e negare la crescita dell'ultimo periodo è pretestuoso.
> Forza, coraggio, fiducia.



Crescita? Ma ti piacere mentire a te stesso oltre che algli altri?

Crescita? Ma quale crescita?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La legna già è arrivata ad inizio stagione.
> Se mi leggevi allora, probabilmente sai come la pensavo mesi fa: volevo che si desse tempo alla squadra perchè erano giovani.
> Finora il tempo ci sta dando ragione e negare la crescita dell'ultimo periodo è pretestuoso.
> Forza, coraggio, fiducia.



Non vedo alcuna crescita.
Anzi giochiamo sempre peggio, non riesco neanche più a vedere le partite del Milan ormai che ogni volta mi viene un'ulcera alla retina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Crescita? Ma ti piacere mentire a te stesso oltre che algli altri?
> 
> Crescita? Ma quale crescita?



Posso gentilmente chiederti di darti una regolata e rispettare il parere altrui?
Non prenderti certe confidenze con me, non parlare di "mentire a me stesso e ad altri".
Io rispetto il tuo parere benchè non sia d'accordo, vedi di fare lo stesso.

Saluti.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Posso gentilmente chiederti di darti una regolata e rispettare il parere altrui?
> Non prenderti certe confidenze con me, non parlare di "mentire a me stesso e ad altri".
> Io rispetto il tuo parere benchè non sia d'accordo, vedi di fare lo stesso.
> 
> Saluti.



Parli tu che dici che il tempo TI sta dando ragione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non vedo alcuna crescita.
> Anzi giochiamo sempre peggio, non riesco neanche più a vedere le partite del Milan ormai che ogni volta mi viene un'ulcera alla retina.



Guarda, io vedendo le partite ho avuto l'impressione di un miglioramento, ma ci sta che magari per altri non sia così.
Probabilmente l'ottimo impatto di Piatek e Paquetà ha contribuito a mascherare le carenze (indubbie) che ancora ci sono.
Ma secondo me non si esce con una vittoria contro il napoli e un pareggio a Roma per caso.
Due mesi fa sarebbe stato praticamente impensabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Guarda, io vedendo le partite ho avuto l'impressione di un miglioramento, ma ci sta che magari per altri non sia così.
> Probabilmente l'ottimo impatto di Piatek e Paquetà ha contribuito a mascherare le carenze (indubbie) che ancora ci sono.
> Ma secondo me non si esce con una vittoria contro il napoli e un pareggio a Roma per caso.
> Due mesi fa sarebbe stato praticamente impensabile.



La Roma peggiore degli ultimi anni ci ha presi a pallonate, è grazie al palo e a Donnarumma che abbiamo pareggiato.
Il turco stesso ha detto che l'obiettivo era non perdere (diktat dell'allenatore senza dubbio), oltre al fatto che in questa stagione io non ricordo una partita giocata bene e dominata, anche col Sassuolo (4-1) e col Chievo (3-1) abbiamo sofferto perchè a un certo punto ci siamo arroccati dietro e abbiamo iniziato a fare un possesso palla di un'inutilità disarmante.
Non sempre ci andrà bene, già col Cagliari sarà un'altra sofferenza indicibile, segnamo pochissimo e quando lo facciamo ci mettiamo tutti a difendere come se stessimo giocando ogni partita contro il Real Madrid.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Sarà positiva solo se porterà a casa la CI e centrerà la qualificazione CL. Ad oggi è inutile fare certi discorsi, sul gioco ormai mi sono rassegnato, questo cosi è nato e cosi se ne andrà


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me Gattuso non è da Milan, 
però non mi piace il gioco che sia solo e tutta colpa sua.

Chi va in campo sono i giocatori, e se sono molli, se sono distratti, se perdono i contrasti, se arrivano secondi sulla palla, 
non è colpa dell'allenatore, vanno responsabilizzati anche loro.

Voglio dire, 
Chalanoglu non fa schifo perché Gattuso lo mette a fare l'ala, ma fa schifo perché è un debole.
Suso vive di colpi, giornate si e giornate no, la sua costante è che sono più quelle no e non perché fa l'ala, poiché se ci pensi quello è il suo unico ruolo, ma perché stacca la spina mentalmente.
Kessie perché si è involuto ultimamente? Perché è stanco ma non ha il ricambio.

Cioè, 
il calcio che propone Gattuso è assolutamente indegno per questa società, 
ma i nostri giocatori hanno dei limiti anche personali.

Non è il calcio di Gattuso che ti fa pareggiare 0-0 contro il Frosinone...


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Senza entrare nella questione, ma si può fare una critica senza offendere e far passare gli altri come interdetti?
> Grazie



Questo è un altro tema, 
questo post, la vena di tutto questo post, non mi piace.

Si critica, si esprime le proprie idee, ci si confronta in maniera rispettosa sempre e a prescindere, 
invece ci sono dei toni supponenti che fanno passare per ritardati coloro che non non hanno la stessa idea di pensiero.
bah


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me Gattuso non è da Milan,
> però non mi piace il gioco che sia solo e tutta colpa sua.
> 
> Chi va in campo sono i giocatori, e se sono molli, se sono distratti, se perdono i contrasti, se arrivano secondi sulla palla,
> ...



E' colpa di Gattuso. Perchè se Chalanoglu fa schifo lo dichiara incedibile e lo fa giocare tutte le partite per 90 minuti?


----------



## danjr (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...


che senso ha fare paragoni con i punti dello scorso campionato? le squadre sono cambiate... Sassuolo, Samp, Torino e Parma stanno rubando più punti a tutte (eccetto juve e napoli)


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E' colpa di Gattuso. Perchè se Chalanoglu fa schifo lo dichiara incedibile e lo fa giocare tutte le partite per 90 minuti?



E le responsabilità di Chalanoglu ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro tema,
> questo post, la vena di tutto questo post, non mi piace.
> 
> Si critica, si esprime le proprie idee, ci si confronta in maniera rispettosa sempre e a prescindere,
> ...



Concordo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> E le responsabilità di Chalanoglu ?



Chiaro. Chalanoglo per me è una sega. Ma tu allenatore, se un giocatore fa schifo, lo panchini. Non lo dichiari addirittura INCEDIBILE in conferenza stampa.


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Chalanoglo per me è una sega. Ma tu allenatore, se un giocatore fa schifo, lo panchini. Non lo dichiari addirittura INCEDIBILE in conferenza stampa.



Forse non hai capito il mio commento.
Per me Gattuso non è da Milan, ma se i giocatori sono deboli mentalmente, non è colpa sua...

c'è da fare una pulizia a più strati


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...



La stagione non è affatto negativa ma il mister è chiamato a crescere di pari passo alla squadra.
Per ora i risultati sono in linea con obiettivi e aspettative, siamo usciti dall'europa in modo drammatico ma forse il doppio impegno era davvero troppo per noi.
A livello tecnico, tattico e di gioco troppi aspetti non mi piacciono.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito il mio commento.
> Per me Gattuso non è da Milan, ma se i giocatori sono deboli mentalmente, non è colpa sua...
> 
> c'è da fare una pulizia a più strati



Tu non hai capito il mio. Gattuso non è da Milan, Chalanoglu nemmeno. Ma allora perché viene fatto giocare?


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro tema,
> questo post, la vena di tutto questo post, non mi piace.
> 
> Si critica, si esprime le proprie idee, ci si confronta in maniera rispettosa sempre e a prescindere,
> ...



Quando si parla di Gattuso non è possibile esprimere la propria opinione, o si offende o si viene offesi. E' così da un bel po' sul forum purtroppo. Per questo motivo mi astengo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> L'albero di natale di Ancelottiana memoria sarebbe di nuovo una scelta interessante ma se i due inidiziati come mezze punte sono Suso e Paqueta (che vedo come giocatori non adatti a quel ruolo) le due mezzali chi sono ? devono essere di pura qualità e fisicità per fare da collante e buttarsi dentro ( soprattutto se il frangiflutti è Bakayoko) ....torniamo a Chalanoglu mezzala e il discorso è lo stesso del 433.
> 
> *nel 2007 c'erano pirlo gattuso ambro, ora potresti provare biglia kessie baka. inferiori ma con caratteristiche simili. poi paqueta centro sinistra e suso centro destra. suso anche un po' più largo. se non ti piace, metti chala che comunque mezz'ala rende di più che attaccante. ma io non lo metterei. preferirei allora mauri*
> 
> ...



_*risposte*_


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La legna già è arrivata ad inizio stagione.
> Se mi leggevi allora, probabilmente sai come la pensavo mesi fa: volevo che si desse tempo alla squadra perchè erano giovani.
> Finora il tempo ci sta dando ragione e *negare la crescita dell'ultimo periodo è pretestuoso*.
> Forza, coraggio, fiducia.



pensa che io vedo un' involuzione incredibile. nel 2019 son 4-5 partite che subiamo contro tutti


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Invidio l'ottimismo di chi guarda solo la nostra posizione in classifica. Per me se continueremo a proporre prestazioni del genere faremo fatica ad andare in Europa League, di conseguenza altro anno buttato nel cesso. Se per miracolo arriveremo quarti e faremo una campagna acquisti decente, prendendo giocatori veloci e tecnici, vedremo se il tipo di gioco del nostro prode allenatore evolverà o se continueremo ad avere paura anche del Dudelange. Se il bel gioco che intende lui è quello delle prime partite della stagione stiamo freschi.


----------



## Nils (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...



Secondo me confondi due temi ben separati,
la stagione non è deludente, siamo quarti in piena lotta per la zona champions, cosa che a questo punto della stagione non accadeva da anni, ultimamente abbiamo affrontato Juve, Napoli e Roma, da nessuna di queste siamo stati travolti, il livello qualitativo della squadra a livello di singoli è decisamente cesciuto,
ma d'altronde c'è l'aspetto altrettanto essenziale del gioco, questa squadra ne esprime uno da provinciale, indegno per la nostra storie e che comunque non può farci crescere, da questo punto di vista hai pienamente ragione, ti dirò che personalmente non riesco nemmeno a dare tutte le colpe a Gattuso, anche la società dovrebbe intervenire, non si possono dare questi spettacoli indecorosi,
Leo e Maldini che ne pensano?


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io penso che si stia facendo la tragedia sul nulla. Ad oggi i risultati parlano per Gattuso e siamo non solo al quarto posto ma ad uno sputo dal terzo e finchè i risultati saranno questi al netto del campionati scarsissimo Gattuso avrà sempre ragione.
> 
> detto questo io concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.



Questi erano i discorsi di ieri durante la partita prima di prendere il gol. "Ma che vi lamentate, stiamo vincendo"... arriverà purtroppo il momento in cui Lazio e Atalanta ci supereranno, è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Tu non hai capito il mio. Gattuso non è da Milan, Chalanoglu nemmeno. Ma allora perché viene fatto giocare?



Tu chi metteresti ?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Tu chi metteresti ?



In ordine di preferenza: Castillejo, Laxalt, Borini. 
Non è un caso che quando li ha messi in Coppa Italia (per puro turnover forzato) l'abbiamo portata a casa.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di Gattuso non è possibile esprimere la propria opinione, o si offende o si viene offesi. E' così da un bel po' sul forum purtroppo. Per questo motivo mi astengo.



Anche io su Gattuso mi astengo , non vorrei però vedere mai Conte e Sarri al Milan, spero in un allenatore diverso giovane e motivato nel prossimo futuro.
Una cosa però mi sento in dovere di dirla vedendo tutti questi fenomeni sul forum che sono convinti di essere più bravi capaci e di capirne di più di un uomo che ha giocato e vinto a livelli massimi , lasciamolo lavorare la società ( Leo e Maldini) conoscono il valore della squadra e sanno che di più non si può fare con la rosa a disposizione.


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> In ordine di preferenza: Castillejo, Laxalt, Borini.
> Non è un caso che quando li ha messi in Coppa Italia (per puro turnover forzato) l'abbiamo portata a casa.



Tutti e tre non da milan.
Voglio dire, 
non è solo chalanoglu il nostro problema...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Tutti e tre non da milan.
> Voglio dire,
> non è solo chalanoglu il nostro problema...



Chiaro. Ma se l'allenatore mi fa giocare costantemente per tutta la partita quello meno in forma, me lo tiene in campo fino alla fine, mentre mi toglie i migliori come Paqueta e Piatek, allora c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

Io a volte sono allibito. Allibito perchè dopo millanta allenatori cambiati si continua a pensare che sia colpa del tecnico, dell'ennesimo allenatore. Fosse cosi facile ed ovvio i nostri dirigenti avrebbero cambiato il triplo degli allenatori finchè per la legge dei grandi numeri s'azzecca quello giusto.

Le stagioni per il Milan non sono più positive da quando non si vince più nulla, ormai da quasi un decennio. Ma il Milan in quella dimensione esiste ancora?!

La partita di ieri sera, si può dire quanto si vuole su Gattuso, ma se come sempre abbiamo calciatori che non sanno fare una dannata ripartenza, che non sanno fare giusto un dannato passaggio in verticale, fare un dannato stop.....si può mettere anche il padre nostro in panchina. Ieri sera una squadra forte, con gente forte, avrebbe anche potuto soffrire, ma avrebbe castigato nelle praterie che la Roma ci ha concesso.

Gattuso gioca in questo modo ed è un pirla, Simeone gioca cosi da anni e voi ci sbavate dietro...la differenza tra i due sta nei valori della rosa, nell'avere grandi giocatori o grandi chiaviche. Ma anche lo stesso Klopp, sta facendo una carriera sulle ripartenze, solo che non c'ha Suso e Chala, ma Salah e Manè. 

La nostra rosa è allestita male, piena di mezzi giocatori....eppure tanta gente non se ne rende conto....potete cambiare quanti gattusi volete, ma se non si prende gente veramente forte la musica non cambierà mai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io a volte sono allibito. Allibito perchè dopo millanta allenatori cambiati si continua a pensare che sia colpa del tecnico, dell'ennesimo allenatore. Fosse cosi facile ed ovvio i nostri dirigenti avrebbero cambiato il triplo degli allenatori finchè per la legge dei grandi numeri s'azzecca quello giusto.
> 
> Le stagioni per il Milan non sono più positive da quando non si vince più nulla, ormai da quasi un decennio. Ma il Milan in quella dimensione esiste ancora?!
> 
> ...



stavo per scriverlo io che klopp gioca in ripartenza, solo che il tedesco ha salah noi nessuno con quelle caratteritiche


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Ma se l'allenatore mi fa giocare costantemente per tutta la partita quello meno in forma, me lo tiene in campo fino alla fine, mentre mi toglie i migliori come Paqueta e Piatek, allora c'è qualcosa che non va.



Non solo.. Poi effettua anche la solita mossa, fuori Paquetà con Cal in mediana.
Cioè rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io a volte sono allibito. Allibito perchè dopo millanta allenatori cambiati si continua a pensare che sia colpa del tecnico, dell'ennesimo allenatore. Fosse cosi facile ed ovvio i nostri dirigenti avrebbero cambiato il triplo degli allenatori finchè per la legge dei grandi numeri s'azzecca quello giusto.
> 
> Le stagioni per il Milan non sono più positive da quando non si vince più nulla, ormai da quasi un decennio. Ma il Milan in quella dimensione esiste ancora?!
> 
> ...



Io sono d'accordo, ma almeno proviamo a metterci gente veloce a fare le ripartenze visto che quest'anno ne abbiamo un paio in rosa. Il turco fa ****** da mesi, Suso è fuori forma, siamo sicuri che mettere Borini, Castillejo o Laxalt sia tanto peggio? Io ne dubito. Fare catenaccio e contropiede mi va benissimo, fare catenaccio e basta no.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Febbraio 2019)

la stagione è positivissima altro che negativa...mica è facile stare senza allenatore eh….ci provassero gli altri….


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> stavo per scriverlo io che klopp gioca in ripartenza, solo che il tedesco ha salah noi nessuno con quelle caratteritiche



Certo che ci vuole coraggio.
Ma senti, se vuoi giocare di ripartenza mi metti Cal e Suso in fascia? Rispondi.

Se non puoi farlo cerchi un modo di giocare più consono alle proprie potenzialità.

Poi Klopp si, come se giocasse solo di ripartenze. Il suo è forse il miglior calcio del pianeta e tradurlo con "ripartenze" mi fa tanto ma tanto ridere.

Tra l'altro le sue ripartenze non lasciano l'attaccante mai da solo, e le fasce all'altezza della nostra trequarti.

Anche volendo ci vorrebbe la velocità di Bale misto alla tecnica di Messi per essere efficaci con Gattuso.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Febbraio 2019)

Non si può leggere che la colpa è della rosa, ma secondo voi Gattuso giocherebbe in maniera differente sulla panchina del Real, del Barcellona? Assolutamente no

Ma secondo voi Gattuso sulla panchina del Torino o del Parma sarebbe quarto? Assolutamente no

Non vedevo uno schifo del genere come idea di calcio dai tempi di Mondonico, cosa vuol dire che Gattuso ha giocato a calcio, stare in campo con Pirlo o Kakà, allenato da Ancelotti o Lippi dovebbe renderlo un allenatore capace? Si vede Inzaghi che allenatorone è

Ci dovrebbe essere uno standard minimo per essere riconosciuto come gioco del calcio e quando non raggiunto estromesso per il bene dello sport stesso


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo, ma almeno proviamo a metterci gente veloce a fare le ripartenze visto che quest'anno ne abbiamo un paio in rosa. Il turco fa ****** da mesi, Suso è fuori forma, siamo sicuri che mettere Borini, Castillejo o Laxalt sia tanto peggio? Io ne dubito. Fare catenaccio e contropiede mi va benissimo, fare catenaccio e basta no.



Incredibile...mai avrei pensato di sentire gente che vuole BORINI...non sa fare uno stop, un passaggio, corre e basta... Laxalt, n'altro che non ha manco conduzione di palla... Castillejo per me c'ha anche potenzialità, ma è di un grezzo incredibile... 

Abbiamo esterni d'attacco adattati...scarsi....non per niente ne stavamo cercando uno sul mercato, un Carrasco!

Ripeto, datemi Salah e Manè, poi anche di ripartenza il Milan di Gattuso diventa bello ed efficace.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Certo che ci vuole coraggio.
> Ma senti, se vuoi giocare di ripartenza mi metti Cal e Suso in fascia? Rispondi.
> 
> Se non puoi farlo cerchi un modo di giocare più consono alle proprie potenzialità.
> ...



E dimmi, questa rosa come può giocare? Prima con Montella possesso palla alla Barcellona, però sterile perchè in mezzo al campo non c'è nessuno che sa verticalizzare. Un disastro. 

Giochiamo sul fisico? Palla lunga e andiamo alla cattura delle seconde palle? Ti sembra che abbiamo una rosa fisicamente strutturata? 

Giochiamo di ripartenza? Senza gente veloce che sa fare una dannata ripartenza?

La rosa è costruita male, punto, ne carne ne pesce. Gattuso ha deciso, e condivido, di cercare di essere più solidi possibile perchè è l'unica chance che abbiamo di "provare" ad arrivare quarti.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io a volte sono allibito. Allibito perchè dopo millanta allenatori cambiati si continua a pensare che sia colpa del tecnico, dell'ennesimo allenatore. Fosse cosi facile ed ovvio i nostri dirigenti avrebbero cambiato il triplo degli allenatori finchè per la legge dei grandi numeri s'azzecca quello giusto.
> 
> Le stagioni per il Milan non sono più positive da quando non si vince più nulla, ormai da quasi un decennio. Ma il Milan in quella dimensione esiste ancora?!
> 
> ...



Pensa che leggo invocare Laxalt e Borini per fare il contropiede... roba che nemmeno il Frosinone ha esterni d'attacco come Laxalt e Borini...

Ma è un discorso lungo che dura da un bel po' nel forum, discorso che ha portato a polarizzare le posizioni e soffocare ogni discussione. Su Gattuso non si va più oltre scontri di posizioni, sul perenne limite dell'offesa personale, sulla valutazione dei nostri giocatori si finisce per avere opinioni spesso contraddittorie e paradossali che mutano a seconda dei risultati.
Insomma, argomento da evitare come la peste per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incredibile...mai avrei pensato di sentire gente che vuole BORINI...non sa fare uno stop, un passaggio, corre e basta... Laxalt, n'altro che non ha manco conduzione di palla... Castillejo per me c'ha anche potenzialità, ma è di un grezzo incredibile...
> 
> Abbiamo esterni d'attacco adattati...scarsi....non per niente ne stavamo cercando uno sul mercato, un Carrasco!
> 
> Ripeto, datemi Salah e Manè, poi anche di ripartenza il Milan di Gattuso diventa bello ed efficace.



A parte che ieri Laxalt è stato l'unico a creare un mezzo pericolo appena entrato.
Aldilà di questo, il problema sta proprio lì. Perchè Gattuso si ostina a giocare di catenaccio e ripartenze se non ha gli interpreti? Proprio zero flessibilità e adattabilità. Sa fare solo una cosa (e male).


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incredibile...mai avrei pensato di sentire gente che vuole BORINI...non sa fare uno stop, un passaggio, corre e basta... Laxalt, n'altro che non ha manco conduzione di palla... Castillejo per me c'ha anche potenzialità, ma è di un grezzo incredibile...
> 
> Abbiamo esterni d'attacco adattati...scarsi....non per niente ne stavamo cercando uno sul mercato, un Carrasco!
> 
> Ripeto, datemi Salah e Manè, poi anche di ripartenza il Milan di Gattuso diventa bello ed efficace.



Il Calhanoglu attuale è un fantasma, se dobbiamo tenerlo in campo solo perché torna a difendere tanto vale mettere Borini, almeno quando va in avanti è in grado di fare un taglio dentro l'area. Sappiamo tutti che la rosa in alcuni ruoli è un aborto, ma il fatto che certi ectoplasmi siano intoccabili è assurdo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Certo che ci vuole coraggio.
> Ma senti, se vuoi giocare di ripartenza mi metti Cal e Suso in fascia? Rispondi.
> 
> Se non puoi farlo cerchi un modo di giocare più consono alle proprie potenzialità.
> ...



che gattuso sia iper difensivista l'abbiamo visto, il problema è che ora non possiamo fare altro che tenercelo e vedere come finisce la stagione, quindi l'isterismo di questo tuo thread non lo capisco a maggior ragione che la stagione non è ancora conclusa. Inoltre i tempi di mirabrutti, del real calabria è ormai alle spalle e siccome ritengo leo e paolo più competenti di sedicenti esperti presenti qui dentro a fine stagione tireranno le somme e non è mica detto che gattuso resti pur col quarto posto.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incredibile...mai avrei pensato di sentire gente che vuole BORINI...non sa fare uno stop, un passaggio, corre e basta... Laxalt, n'altro che non ha manco conduzione di palla... Castillejo per me c'ha anche potenzialità, ma è di un grezzo incredibile...
> 
> Abbiamo esterni d'attacco adattati...scarsi....non per niente ne stavamo cercando uno sul mercato, un Carrasco!
> 
> Ripeto, datemi Salah e Manè, poi anche di ripartenza il Milan di Gattuso diventa bello ed efficace.



Stavamo cercando Carrasco perchè qualcuno non sa far rendere nemmeno Higuain porca miseria!!!


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A parte che ieri Laxalt è stato l'unico a creare un mezzo pericolo appena entrato.
> Aldilà di questo, il problema sta proprio lì. Perchè Gattuso si ostina a giocare di catenaccio e ripartenze se non ha gli interpreti? Proprio zero flessibilità e adattabilità. Sa fare solo una cosa (e male).



Perchè non ha gli interpreti giusti per fare nulla di specifico. La rosa è costruita male. L'essere solidi è l'unico modo per stare li al quarto posto a lottare fino alla fine. Anche Simeone gioca cosi, anche Klopp, hanno una fase difensiva eccezionale, prendono pochi gol...come noi negli ultimi due mesi d'altronde...ma la differenza tra noi e loro è che poi loro davanti hanno gente forte, gente che fa la differenza, vedi Griezmann, vedi Diego Costa, Salah, Manè e potrei andare avanti.

Noi buttiamo via quasi ogni tipo di occasione potenziale, perchè Kessie sbaglia il passaggio, perchè Chala è un cerbiattino, perchè Suso dribbla anche i compagni e potrei andare avanti....


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè non ha gli interpreti giusti per fare nulla di specifico. La rosa è costruita male. L'essere solidi è l'unico modo per stare li al quarto posto a lottare fino alla fine. Anche Simeone gioca cosi, anche Klopp, hanno una fase difensiva eccezionale, prendono pochi gol...come noi negli ultimi due mesi d'altronde...ma la differenza tra noi e loro è che poi loro davanti hanno gente forte, gente che fa la differenza, vedi Griezmann, vedi Diego Costa, Salah, Manè e potrei andare avanti.
> 
> Noi buttiamo via quasi ogni tipo di occasione potenziale, perchè Kessie sbaglia il passaggio, perchè Chala è un cerbiattino, perchè Suso dribbla anche i compagni e potrei andare avanti....



Ma lo capisci che avere una fase difensiva eccezionale non equivale a giocare chiusi nella propria trequarti?
Lo capisci che una fase difensiva eccezionale non ti fa prendere 6 o 7 tiri in porta a partita dove se il portiere non è divino te ne esci con almeno 3 pere?

lo capisci o fingi di non saperlo?


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io a volte sono allibito. Allibito perchè dopo millanta allenatori cambiati si continua a pensare che sia colpa del tecnico, dell'ennesimo allenatore. Fosse cosi facile ed ovvio i nostri dirigenti avrebbero cambiato il triplo degli allenatori finchè per la legge dei grandi numeri s'azzecca quello giusto.
> 
> Le stagioni per il Milan non sono più positive da quando non si vince più nulla, ormai da quasi un decennio. Ma il Milan in quella dimensione esiste ancora?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ogni volta che leggo commenti con scritto "dopo millemila allenatori cambiati si pensa che il problema sia l'allenatore" mi innervosisco. Non bastano i continui post di vari utenti nel tempo che illustrano i nostri precedenti allenatori e la loro sfolgorante carriera. 

A questo punto per me è malafede pura usare sta roba come argomentazione


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 punti più dello scorso anno per voi rappresenterebbero qualcosa di differente da una stagione negativa?
> Vorrei che me lo spiegaste, perchè se leggo la classifica senza badare al punteggio potrei anche cascarci ma se poi vedo quanti punti abbiamo e come stiamo giocando, questo basterebbe a farmi uscire la domenica con compagna e figlia piuttosto che perdere tempo ad assistere ad uno spettacolo indegno come ormai ci ha abituati il coniglio in panchina.
> Lo scorso anno di sti tempi con sto puntagglio stavamo al sesto posto con un bel CIAONE da parte della quarta, altrochè SOGNI DI CHAMPIONS.
> Dobbiamo ringraziare il campionato più fetente che sia mai stato giocato dalla serie A e non deve rappresentare una scusa il fatto che Roma Lazio ed Inter non stiano messe troppo meglio o poco peggio.
> ...



Io sinceramente non sono né felice né triste, guardo il Milan per una questione di passione, si sono convinto che fare meglio di quello che sta facendo Rino con questo organico secondo me è molto difficile, e come sempre ritengo troppo facile parlare degli altri per esempio di quello che fa Gasperini alla Dea.... sono diversi pianeti.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non sono né felice né triste, guardo il Milan per una questione di passione, si sono convinto che fare meglio di quello che sta facendo Rino con questo organico secondo me è molto difficile, e come sempre ritengo troppo facile parlare degli altri per esempio di quello che fa Gasperini alla Dea.... sono diversi pianeti.



Gattuso ha fallito ovunque.
Quello che sostiene equvale quindi a dire che chiunque può allenare e che il mister non conta nulla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma o vale sempre o non vale mai. Siamo quarti non per merito nostro, vinciamo ma gli altri fanno schifo. Se perdiamo facciamo schifo sempre noi e Gattuso è scarsissimo.
> 
> Io non difendo GATTUSO sia chiaro, ma come sempre al Milan si fa la tragedia sempre su tutto. Siamo diventati peggio degli interisti.


. 


La squadra da serie B che ci ha buttato fuori dell'Europa League, ieri le ha date all'Atletico Madrid che doveva vincere per accorciare sul Barcellona,squadra alla quale ha dato 4 pappine in casa.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fallito ovunque.
> Quello che sostiene equvale quindi a dire che chiunque può allenare e che il mister non conta nulla



I risultati e i numeri dicono il contrario, chi vuole un calcio champagne ultra offensivo vada a tifare City o Barcelona che hanno budget almeno 3 volte superiore che hanno 6-7 giocatori di primissimo livello dove noi abbiamo Calhanoglu improvvisato e Suso, la teoria nel calcio è troppo facile..


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incredibile...mai avrei pensato di sentire gente che vuole BORINI...non sa fare uno stop, un passaggio, corre e basta... Laxalt, n'altro che non ha manco conduzione di palla... Castillejo per me c'ha anche potenzialità, ma è di un grezzo incredibile...
> 
> Abbiamo esterni d'attacco adattati...scarsi....non per niente ne stavamo cercando uno sul mercato, un Carrasco!
> 
> Ripeto, datemi Salah e Manè, poi anche di ripartenza il Milan di Gattuso diventa bello ed efficace.



anche l'allenatore del dudelange vorrebbe higuain e cutrone, ma con quello che ha è venuto a dominare a s. siro fino a che i dopolavoristi sono scoppiati.
e quello del benevento, del verona, dell'empoli, del genoa, della samp, dell'atalanta.......................

sempre colpa della rosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pensa che leggo invocare Laxalt e Borini per fare il contropiede... roba che nemmeno il Frosinone ha esterni d'attacco come Laxalt e Borini...
> 
> Ma è un discorso lungo che dura da un bel po' nel forum, discorso che ha portato a polarizzare le posizioni e soffocare ogni discussione. Su Gattuso non si va più oltre scontri di posizioni, sul perenne limite dell'offesa personale, sulla valutazione dei nostri giocatori si finisce per avere opinioni spesso contraddittorie e paradossali che mutano a seconda dei risultati.
> Insomma, argomento da evitare come la peste per quanto mi riguarda.



meglio chalanoglu per fare contropiede? con me puoi parlare, non ti offenderò...

è la terza volta oggi che scrivi che è un argomento da evitare.. ma non lo eviti


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche l'allenatore del dudelange vorrebbe higuain e cutrone, ma con quello che ha è venuto a dominare a s. siro fino a che i dopolavoristi sono scoppiati.
> e quello del benevento, del verona, dell'empoli, del genoa, della samp, dell'atalanta.......................
> 
> sempre colpa della rosa



Facciamo oltretutto notare che la figura barbina col Dudelange l'abbiamo fatta nel periodo in cui proponevamo "il miglior calcio d'Italia", fortuna...per me la difesa a oltranza di Gattuso è arrivata a livelli ridicoli. Se per vedere un minimo di gioco offensivo dobbiamo per forza sostituire Suso, Calhanoglu, Kessie, Rodriguez e Bakayoko con Salah, Hazard, Modric, Marcelo e Busquets a sto punto possiamo pure eliminarlo l'allenatore, oppure metterci il magazziniere. E' chiaro che se hai una rosa costruita bene e piena di campioni basta un pirla qualsiasi a farla rendere in modo decente, ma lo schifo che ci sorbiamo anche contro squadre nettamente inferiori a noi è ingiustificabile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Facciamo oltretutto notare che la figura barbina col Dudelange l'abbiamo fatta nel periodo in cui proponevamo "il miglior calcio d'Italia", fortuna...per me la difesa a oltranza di Gattuso è arrivata a livelli ridicoli. Se per vedere un minimo di gioco offensivo dobbiamo per forza sostituire Suso, Calhanoglu, Kessie, Rodriguez e Bakayoko con Salah, Hazard, Modric, Marcelo e Busquets a sto punto possiamo pure eliminarlo l'allenatore, oppure metterci il magazziniere.* E' chiaro che se hai una rosa costruita bene e piena di campioni basta un pirla qualsiasi a farla rendere in modo decente, ma lo schifo che ci sorbiamo anche contro squadre nettamente inferiori a noi è ingiustificabile*.



Non ne sarei così sicuro sai?
Gattuso è quel tipo di allenatore che sarebbe perdente anche col Barcellona di turno con messi e cristiano ronaldo insieme


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> meglio chalanoglu per fare contropiede? con me puoi parlare, non ti offenderò...
> 
> è la terza volta oggi che scrivi che è un argomento da evitare.. ma non lo eviti



Figurati mica quello è il problema.
Ma le posizioni sono troppo prevenute e polarizzata, è una discussione sterile.

Se si pone il problema di scegliere tra Hakan, Borini e Laxalt chi schierare come attaccante esterno mi pare persino ovvio che la questione non sia l'allenatore.


----------



## Djici (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè non ha gli interpreti giusti per fare nulla di specifico. La rosa è costruita male. L'essere solidi è l'unico modo per stare li al quarto posto a lottare fino alla fine. Anche Simeone gioca cosi, anche Klopp, hanno una fase difensiva eccezionale, prendono pochi gol...come noi negli ultimi due mesi d'altronde...ma la differenza tra noi e loro è che poi loro davanti hanno gente forte, gente che fa la differenza, vedi Griezmann, vedi Diego Costa, Salah, Manè e potrei andare avanti.
> 
> Noi buttiamo via quasi ogni tipo di occasione potenziale, perchè Kessie sbaglia il passaggio, perchè Chala è un cerbiattino, perchè Suso dribbla anche i compagni e potrei andare avanti....



Jino dai. Dire che Klopp gioca sulle ripartenze come Gattuso e sbagliatissimo. Pressing offensivo asfissiante, difesa a metà campo... E quando mai abbiamo visto quelle cose nel Milan di Gattuso...
Che poi ha giocatori velocissimi, tecnici e forti e fuori di dubbio. Nessuno sta facendo il confronto tra le 2 rose. 
E nessuno chiede alla nostra rosa di giocare come loro. 

Ma se non siamo capaci di fare ripartenze per colpa di una rosa non completa a livelo di caratteristiche mi sembra giusto non giocare in quel modo.

Noi siamo costruiti per avere un baricentro alto. Con difensori veloci : Laxalt, Zapata, Conti/Calabria/Abate. Con Romagnoli ad impostare da dietro. Con Kessiè e Bakayoko à pressare l'avversario. Con Suso Paquetà è Calha (che mi fa schifo) devi fare possesso veloce. Devi fare girare la palla come a Handball con imbucate improvise.

Se metti 10 giocatori dietro la palla è poi butti la palla in avanti per Piatek per forza che tiri solo 3 o 4 volte a partita se ti va bene.
Se giochi nella tua area di rigore e chiedi a Suso e Calha di ripartire in velocità e normale non riuscire ad arrivare nella metà campo del avversario. 
Suso e Calha non riuscivano ma a girarsi... Ed erano nella loro metà campo... Cosa vuoi creare così?


----------



## Garrincha (4 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>


Se paragonate Gattuso che gioca con dieci uomini nella propria area di rigore e Simeone che pressa dall'area di rigore avversaria state alzando il gomito parecchio


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> I risultati e i numeri dicono il contrario, chi vuole un calcio champagne ultra offensivo vada a tifare City o Barcelona che hanno budget almeno 3 volte superiore che hanno 6-7 giocatori di primissimo livello dove noi abbiamo Calhanoglu improvvisato e Suso, la teoria nel calcio è troppo facile..



L'Atalanta fa un gioco molto piu bello e offensivo del nostro e non mi pare abbia chissà quali giocatori. Il valore della rosa dell'Atalanta è 1/3 rispetto al nostro.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Febbraio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Jino dai. Dire che Klopp gioca sulle ripartenze come Gattuso e sbagliatissimo. Pressing offensivo asfissiante, difesa a metà campo... E quando mai abbiamo visto quelle cose nel Milan di Gattuso...
> Che poi ha giocatori velocissimi, tecnici e forti e fuori di dubbio. Nessuno sta facendo il confronto tra le 2 rose.
> E nessuno chiede alla nostra rosa di giocare come loro.
> 
> ...


Tutto corretto, avvicinare Klopp, Simeone e Gattuso è come dire che due aerei e una bicicletta sono mezzi di locomozione equivalenti. 

Fare la fase difensiva e giocare sulle ripartenze è una cosa, chiudersi a riccio nella propria area un'altra. 

La rosa non è costruita male, con Miha mancavano un paio di giocatori per ogni modulo, Gattuso ha diverse possibilità tra cui scegliere, anche Di Francesco l'integralista del 433 ha provato diverse soluzioni alternative, che poi non è dando Bale e Modric a Gattuso per il suo 433 che le cose cambierebbero, ci sarebbero sempre dieci giocatori affianco al portiere e un tiro in porta


----------



## Maximo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Jino dai. Dire che Klopp gioca sulle ripartenze come Gattuso e sbagliatissimo. Pressing offensivo asfissiante, difesa a metà campo... E quando mai abbiamo visto quelle cose nel Milan di Gattuso...
> Che poi ha giocatori velocissimi, tecnici e forti e fuori di dubbio. Nessuno sta facendo il confronto tra le 2 rose.
> E nessuno chiede alla nostra rosa di giocare come loro.
> 
> ...



Non entro nel merito della querelle su Gattuso, ma sul pressing mi hai fatto ricordare una considerazione di Sacchi, probabilmente in un'intervista prima di Milan Napoli di campionato, diceva pressapoco questo: "il pressing per il Milan non è un'opzione, è una necessità".


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figurati mica quello è il problema.
> Ma le posizioni sono troppo prevenute e polarizzata, è una discussione sterile.
> 
> Se si pone il problema di scegliere tra Hakan, Borini e Laxalt chi schierare come attaccante esterno mi pare persino ovvio che la questione non sia l'allenatore.



ragazzi però.... non so se mi leggi ma ti dico che io sono sconvolto dal fatto che l'esterno non sia stato preso.
mettiamo adesso un attimo da parte questo, perchè c'è da fare con quello che si ha. altrimenti quelle sotto di noi cosa dovrebbero dire? neanche vanno in campo la domenica.........

se tu hai questi 3 e punti tutto su difesa e contropiede..... chi metti?? o almeno... chi non metti tutti i 90 minuti di tutte le sante partite? 
cioè questo le gioca TUTTE dall'inizio alla fine e oltre ad essere scarso è palesemente fuori ruolo. è scusabile un lavoro del genere? 

no perchè se la questione non è l'allenatore perchè il materiale umano non è all'altezza (in quel ruolo) allora ci vado io a guadagnare 2 milioni l'anno e la formazione la sorteggio.

poi se tu mi dici che tanto non ci verremo mai incontro nelle opinioni è probabile, ma mi puoi spiegare perchè gattuso predilige sto turco, io da solo non lo capisco ma ti potrei ascoltare volentieri.
ma la cosa che la questione non è l'allenatore no. non la "accetto" perchè l'qallenatore deve mettere del suo anche in terza categoria, altrimenti cosa ci sta a fare? ed aggiungo... allora perchè lo lodano tanto??


----------



## 6Baresi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Penso sia inutile questa guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini. Domani, dopo che la Dea avrà vinto, ci saranno TRE squadre ad un misero punto dal favoloso Milan di gattuso per non parlare della Samp a 3. Per fine febbraio tutti i Milanisti del forum torneranno uniti...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Penso sia inutile questa guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini. Domani, dopo che la Dea avrà vinto, ci saranno TRE squadre ad un misero punto dal favoloso Milan di gattuso per non parlare della Samp a 3. Per fine febbraio tutti i Milanisti del forum torneranno uniti...



A me dispiace non avere la tua sfera di cristallo per vedere il futuro...



Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta fa un gioco molto piu bello e offensivo del nostro e non mi pare abbia chissà quali giocatori. Il valore della rosa dell'Atalanta è 1/3 rispetto al nostro.



Infatti, l'Atalanta ad oggi è dietro al Milan e non succede assolutamente nulla se non si classificano alla Champions, parliamo di due diversi pianeti.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Io non capisco sta guerra tra noi stessi tifosi.
Su chala... concordo con chi in maniera realista si ricorda che in panchina abbiamo solo borini e che quindi non abbiamo la minima possibilità di scelta. Dare colpe a Gattuso che nn può scegliere o a chala che gioca praticamente da 2 anni fuori ruolo... non ha alcun senso.
Piuttosto chiediamoci come è stato possibile che a gennaio non sia arrivato un benedetto esterno e diamo le colpe a chi le ha e cioè a leo, paolo o Elliott o a tutti e tre, fate voi.
E non iniziate con la storiella del: c era il ffp da rispettare. Chi vuole spendere lo fa!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> A me dispiace non avere la tua sfera di cristallo per vedere il futuro...
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti, l'Atalanta ad oggi è dietro al Milan e non succede assolutamente nulla se non si classificano alla Champions, parliamo di due diversi pianeti.



Beh si. Dietro a 1 punto di distacco. Con una rosa il cui valore è 1/3 rispetto al nostro.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Febbraio 2019)

In questo thread ho letto perle come l'asserzione che il Milan di Gattuso giocherebbe un calcio vomitevole solo perché manca l'esterno d'attacco (sarà per quello che attacchiamo con due giocatori al massimo oltre la linea del pallone e ci abbassiamo a difendere sul dischetto dell'area anche contro l Empoli);
che la colpa del calcio vomitevole di Gattuso è della tirchieria di Elliot e dell'insipienza di Leonardo (AC MIlan club di gran lunga più spendaccione al mondo nel mercato invernale e Leo che ha portato a casa forse I due migliori acquisti da Ibra ad oggi);
che Gattuso gioca lo stesso calcio di Simeone e Klopp.

Chiudiamo baracca e burattini. Chiedo scusa agli interisti, fate bene a chi marci gonzi. 
Ci meritiamo decisamente il calcio di Gattuso ed anche le salsicce alla griglia di Mirabelli, infilate in ogni orifizio.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> In questo thread ho letto perle come l'asserzione che il Milan di Gattuso giocherebbe un calcio vomitevole solo perché manca l'esterno d'attacco (sarà per quello che attacchiamo con due giocatori al massimo oltre la linea del pallone e ci abbassiamo a difendere sul dischetto dell'area anche contro l Empoli);
> che la colpa del calcio vomitevole di Gattuso è della tirchieria di Elliot e dell'insipienza di Leonardo (AC MIlan club di gran lunga più spendaccione al mondo nel mercato invernale e Leo che ha portato a casa forse I due migliori acquisti da Ibra ad oggi);
> che Gattuso gioca lo stesso calcio di Simeone e Klopp.
> 
> ...



L'unica consolazione di questa ennesima stagione da sesto-settimo posto sarà l'allontanamento di Gattuso. Fine delle polemiche e delle fazioni e forse con un altro allenatore capiremo finalmente il reale valore di questa rosa.


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Milan quarto.
> Differenza 3 e 4 posto: 4 punti.
> Differenza 4 e 12 posto: 7 punti.


----------



## 6Baresi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> A me dispiace non avere la tua sfera di cristallo per vedere il futuro...
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti, l'Atalanta ad oggi è dietro al Milan e non succede assolutamente nulla se non si classificano alla Champions, parliamo di due diversi pianeti.



Come vedi, non ho avuto bisogno della sfera di cristallo, ma se vuoi in futuro te la presto volentieri...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Come vedi, non ho avuto bisogno della sfera di cristallo, ma se vuoi in futuro te la presto volentieri...



Vedremo alla fine della stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi però.... non so se mi leggi ma ti dico che io sono sconvolto dal fatto che l'esterno non sia stato preso.
> mettiamo adesso un attimo da parte questo, perchè c'è da fare con quello che si ha. altrimenti quelle sotto di noi cosa dovrebbero dire? neanche vanno in campo la domenica.........
> 
> se tu hai questi 3 e punti tutto su difesa e contropiede..... chi metti?? o almeno... chi non metti tutti i 90 minuti di tutte le sante partite?
> ...



Nessun problema, rispetto la tua opinione.

L'argomento Gattuso mi ha semplicemente stufato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'unica consolazione di questa ennesima stagione da sesto-settimo posto sarà l'allontanamento di Gattuso. Fine delle polemiche e delle fazioni e forse con un altro allenatore capiremo finalmente il reale valore di questa rosa.



peccato che da 10 anni a questa parte ogni allenatore non va bene. Il fatto è che casualmente sono 10 anni che non vinciamo nulla, ergo la colpa è dell'allenatore di turno. Quando il tifoso si spazientisce ... le colpa ricade sempre su chi sta in panchina.
Quindi, io sto con Lineker e non parlerò più di gattuso... mi sono veramente fracassato i maroni.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> peccato che da 10 anni a questa parte ogni allenatore non va bene. Il fatto è che casualmente sono 10 anni che non vinciamo nulla, ergo la colpa è dell'allenatore di turno. Quando il tifoso si spazientisce ... le colpa ricade sempre su chi sta in panchina.
> Quindi, io sto con Lineker e non parlerò più di gattuso... mi sono veramente fracassato i maroni.



Nessuno dice che la colpa sia esclusivamente dell'allenatore, è stato sottolineato infinite volte che abbiamo lacune importanti in diverse zone del campo. Il limite più grosso che sembra avere Gattuso è la convinzione che l'avversario vada temuto e rispettato sempre e comunque, anche in partite con squadre che dovremmo mangiarci a colazione, oltre alla spiccata preferenza del pareggino piuttosto che provare a vincere. Se poi siete fiduciosi che facendo i 3-4 acquisti che ci servono cambierebbe totalmente mentalità e ci farebbe diventare una schiacciasassi buon per voi.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> peccato che da 10 anni a questa parte ogni allenatore non va bene. Il fatto è che casualmente sono 10 anni che non vinciamo nulla, ergo la colpa è dell'allenatore di turno. Quando il tifoso si spazientisce ... le colpa ricade sempre su chi sta in panchina.
> Quindi, io sto con Lineker e non parlerò più di gattuso... mi sono veramente fracassato i maroni.



+1


----------



## showtaarabt (5 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> peccato che da 10 anni a questa parte ogni allenatore non va bene. Il fatto è che casualmente sono 10 anni che non vinciamo nulla, ergo la colpa è dell'allenatore di turno. Quando il tifoso si spazientisce ... le colpa ricade sempre su chi sta in panchina.
> Quindi, io sto con Lineker e non parlerò più di gattuso... mi sono veramente fracassato i maroni.



-1


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2019)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Penso sia inutile questa guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini. Domani, dopo che la Dea avrà vinto, ci saranno TRE squadre ad un misero punto dal favoloso Milan di gattuso per non parlare della Samp a 3. Per fine febbraio tutti i Milanisti del forum torneranno uniti...



Ma fammi capire ma tu preferiresti non andare in champions per cacciare Gattuso ?


----------



## 6Baresi (5 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma fammi capire ma tu preferiresti non andare in champions per cacciare Gattuso ?



Dove ho scritto che preferirei perdere?


----------



## leviatano (5 Febbraio 2019)

Stagione negativa quando hai da giocare ancora tutto il ritorno e siamo quarti.

questo autolesionismo a volte non lo capisco.


----------



## Manue (5 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi ma stagione negativa sapete cosa vuol dire?
Come si fa ad inizio febbraio a dire che stiamo attraversando una stagione negativa??

Si può dire che Gattuso non va bene, che il gioco fa ridere, che i giocatori sono scarsi, ma che sia una stagione negativa assolutamente no.

Il giudizio si darà alla fine, poiché se arriva quarto, la stagione è tutto tranne che negativa, 
per quella che è la nostra dimensione in questo momento.

Pertanto, 
tentiamo di avere fiducia che ogni tanto le cose vadano bene, 
il gioco espresso a me non piace, reputo Gattuso non da Milan, ma il lato positivo è che abbiamo perso solo 4 partite, 
che abbiamo dei giovani interessanti e che se arriviamo quarti magari sul mercato qualcosa si può fare.


----------



## Manue (5 Febbraio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco sta guerra tra noi stessi tifosi.
> Su chala... concordo con chi in maniera realista si ricorda che in panchina abbiamo solo borini e che quindi non abbiamo la minima possibilità di scelta. Dare colpe a Gattuso che nn può scegliere o a chala che gioca praticamente da 2 anni fuori ruolo... non ha alcun senso.
> Piuttosto chiediamoci come è stato possibile che a gennaio non sia arrivato un benedetto esterno e diamo le colpe a chi le ha e cioè a leo, paolo o Elliott o a tutti e tre, fate voi.
> E non iniziate con la storiella del: c era il ffp da rispettare. Chi vuole spendere lo fa!



Volevano troppo, 
hanno fatto bene a non pagare giocatori sovraprezzati.

Va bene fare mercato, ma non farsi spellare...

30 milioni per saint maxim o come diamine si scrive, son troppi, 
altrettanti soldi per un giocatore che è migrato in cina, idem.

Altri esterni interessanti? 
Delofeu, ma anche li il club voleva troppo.


A Gennaio puoi provare, ma non è detto che porti a casa poiché la società proprietaria deve riuscire a rioccupare quel ruolo che si libera..


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Aldilà di Gattuso o meno, avete idea delle rogne sul tema infortuni che abbiamo patito? Cioè talvolta Gattuso ha dovuto schierare Abate centrale (buon rendimento) e Calabria mezzala. CI rendiamo conto. Per non parlare che abbiamo giocato per oltre 2 mesi con un centravanti depresso e apatico, che ci ha quasi tagliato le gambe. Concordo con tutti col non gioco espresso. Ma quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso sta giocando Nell unico modo che ci permette di far punti in Italia, calcio difensivo. Basti guardare la Juve che è prima e si difende in casa col Parma.
Siamo abituati al calcio offensivo che solo la Champions permette di esprimere.


----------



## Manue (17 Febbraio 2019)

Già, molto molto negativa, 
quarti attaccati alla terza, con tanta voglia di fare bene...

Dovremmo rimanere compatti anche noi, esattame come fanno in campo.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2019)

Se arriveremo quarti....o magari terzi chi lo sa....ringrazierò questo topic


----------

